# Is Your Drinking Water Safe?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Drinking Water


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Kinda. Over at Indian Head NSWC they pollute everything since WWII. Mine does not seem to bad. I have a filer and change it annually.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, the last test of the Detroit City water (what we all drink here) was good, but that was a while ago..... Maybe I'll just trust them.....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i have a well, filtered.....and get it tested...... so mine is good


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Get a reverse osmosis (R/O) and you don't have to worry about it...
Eric
President; WaterPro Inc.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

we live out in the country here in ar and have used our well for over 40 years and it still is very good, lots better than the so called city water around here. and no filters needed


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm in the water business (actually on the end of the pipe







) but we do have to take course work every year for the CEU's. One of the big problem that didn't even show up on this website is Pharmaceuticals. things such as antibiotics and hormones can cause more problems than lead, copper or even arsenic. these type of things are very hard to remove and is even being found in some wells. Sorry to say, but most of these things will just pass through unchanged in a wastewater treatment plant, in fact they are starting to cause some problems since all WWTP rely on natural systems to clean the water. The answer is like anything else, don't put them in the water in the first place! Such things as anti-bacterial soap is causing more problems than they solve. Plan soap and warm water works just as well and if you need more, use 65% alcohol sanitizers. Just my 2cents worth.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Funny you posted this as we are in the process of getting our well tested. Should be fine as usual, but you never know!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Lmbevard said:


> I'm in the water business (actually on the end of the pipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, I mean if we knew which medication was in the water, we would know which prescriptions to not bother filling at the pharmacy!!!









Seriously though, our doctors office has big signs asking people not to flush left over medicine. We've switched from Antibacterial soap to more enviornmentally friendly solutions for both hands/body, and dish soap... Even our clothes washer is now running with supposedly enviormentally friendly soap. Do what you can to protect our water supply!!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Once again, get an R/O, and you don't have to worry about anything anyone is putting in the water you are consuming. My favorite is MTBE see; http://www.ewg.org/t...ants/MTBE/2251/

This stuff is leaking into drink water everywhere from the underground petrolium storage tanks for the local gas station. It is extremely hazzardous and only an R/O will remove it. 
SEE:
http://www.epa.gov/s...lated/mtbe.html

I'm in the country, and the local gas staion was caught leaking MTBE profusely into the ground water and is being monitor closely by the EPA and the MDE now.

A local community was made uninhabitable by MTBE just 2 years ago; read this and click on the EXXON link. http://jarrettsvilleroadupdate.com/

A Point-of-Use R/O can be bought for less than $150 on ebay and anyone with basic wrenching skills can install it. Get a 5 stage unit if you're on a public water supply; the post carbon removes the chlorine. An R/O remove almost eveything; 99.999% of ALL contaminants from your drinking water. They make small table top units unit which connect to the fauct (yes, the faucet in the Outback too) and purify that water too. I have one that I set on the OB's outside kitchen stovetop and connect to the campground water supply with a Y adapter. I would not drink the CG's water without it. Coffee taste a 100 times better made with water from a R/O.
Eric


----------

